# Where do you sit in a taxi/uber?



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Do you think it's rude to sit in the back? Where do drivers want you to sit?

I always thought it was rude to not sit in front, but recently since i moved, i get the sense that some drivers would prefer you to sit in the back?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

??? People sit in the front of taxis/ubers? I have never even considered that or seen anyone do it. Where do you live? I think this might be a cultural difference or something. I'm from the US. I would never ask or try to sit in the front, I'm pretty sure the driver would look at me like I was crazy if I did that. I've only sat in the back while visiting other countries too (Italy, Mexico, Korea, etc), but I have the most experience obviously in my own country.

I guess if I examine it, it's kind of a service thing and also like a personal bubble/safety thing. Sitting in the front seems intrusive to me for some reason.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

I've always sat in the back of taxis. I'd feel too awkward at the front...


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

karenw said:


> Usually men sit in the front here & talk to a male taxi driver.


This isn't meant to start a debate or anything, I'm just genuinely curious because I didn't even know this was a thing until now. Why just men? Do women ever sit in the front or are expected to sit in the back? If a friendly woman decides to sit in the front is that ok or strange?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

neither.

I sit on the chair strapped to the roof of the taxi. I like to feel the wind in my hair.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is exactly the kind of question I never expected to see. Why would anyone sit in the front of a cab?

Edit - I don't think I've ever actually been in a cab and I have no idea what an ubber is.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Depending, if the taxi it's identified as a taxi I would sit in front only if I'm going to be more comfortable (and I ask permission for, normally they would agree). Reasons for not: 

- Seating in front can be troubling. Yes, I have seeing a couple of times girls getting all mad because they thought their partner wasn't working that day and they casually encounter them going with someone else. I think one time I was even asked to tell by phone to the wife I was a client? Honestly, I don't remember much of that occasion but I do remember something happened about this particular. 
- Setting in the back makes distance, not only physical but also socially speaking. I have sat in front and when the cars are very small if the taxi driver is big there can be a moment in which will accidentally touch me. I'm also of a talkative nature so all that can lead to the other person to get confused. The last taxi company I called sent me three times the same driver and by this point, not only he knows where I work, where I live, my name but also he got me a nickname, although he asked permission to call me that particular way and I agreed because I couldn't care less, but I won't deny that after I saw how close he was getting to me I got stressed out as I'm not sure if he just wants to befriend or want to flirt with me. 
- I live in a risky environment, sometimes people are into drug dealing and many other worst things, you'll never know, it can be anyone, including a person who by day it's a taxi driver, if there is an antisocial adjustment between gangs and so, they will fire and won't care who's with them (it's not the most uncommon thing here actually), but you may be luckier if you are in the back than not, as you'll have more space to hide. But lest think there is no shooting, but the other gang saw you hanging out with them as you are in the front they won't immediately think you are a client but that you are linked to them. Ok, this one won't apply to people who are in better countries anyway haha.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> ??? People sit in the front of taxis/ubers? I have never even considered that or seen anyone do it. Where do you live? I think this might be a cultural difference or something. I'm from the US. I would never ask or try to sit in the front, I'm pretty sure the driver would look at me like I was crazy if I did that. I've only sat in the back while visiting other countries too (Italy, Mexico, Korea, etc), but I have the most experience obviously in my own country.
> 
> I guess if I examine it, it's kind of a service thing and also like a personal bubble/safety thing. Sitting in the front seems intrusive to me for some reason.


It's cultural I guess. Where I am from, sometimes guys want to be in front, that makes them feel to be more in control of the situations. But also because where I am from it's too hot and many taxis are old cars, hence sometimes the car AC will reach its capacity without refreshing the back area too much, if it's the middle of the day and it's too hot people would naturally want to be in front, just to take some fresh air.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Always the front, never thought about sitting in the back.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The backseat. I don't want to sit next to them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Back seat opposite the driver so I can see them if we happen to ha e a chat. I’ll only sit in the front if there’s no choice


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

On my own in front next to cabbie; with my partner or others in the back


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

If I plan on paying for the ride with a handjob I need to be sitting in the front.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Usually front.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I sit in the back seat in a taxi because other way it feels too close with someone I don't know.

Though, recently I watched a video about hitchhiking and the person who hitchhiked in where I live (it's common to do it in campuses here) said that she sat in the back seat and the driver got angry and said "I'm not your personal driver". Actually, I have never payed attention to that but now, it seems a bit predictable for a driver to say that in this situation I guess. :um I only hitchhike with other people and they're always the one who sit in front seat so I've never experienced it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've never ridden in one but I'd assume the back was the best. I'd probably prefer the back but I might ask an Uber driver because it probably varies more than with a Taxi


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I only sit in the front if the back seats are taken.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never ridden in an Uber. Always ride in back in taxis.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I enjoy laying in the trunk


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

In the front most of the time.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

In the front so I can have a good view of my next victim


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

i never used uber or a taxi before..


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I once lived in this country in which it was socially unacceptable to sit in the front of a taxi. It pretty much indicated that you were seeking to have a 'good time' with the taxi driver.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Uber it is probably normal to sit in the front if all of the seats in the back are taken. In Taxi, at least in the U.S, I think you aren't allow to sit on the front for security purposes to the taxi driver unless they taxi driver allows it.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

In front. Even if I'm with other people I sit in front.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I've always sat in the back of taxis. It's been a while though since I've taken one, we're talking pre-Uber.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The few times I've taken one, always the back. I feel too awkward sitting up front if they're just providing a ride, unless I know them (like a friend or somebody close). My mom is super extroverted/chatty though and tends to prefer sitting up front. I've seen her make a few drivers uncomfortable lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I go in the back. Unless the other seats are taken, it feels rude to sit up front.


----------



## mxeknt (Mar 28, 2018)

In the back. Where else are we suppose to sit? 
I reckon you could get away sitting in the front in Uber as they are more ghetto. This one time this dude let me smoke in the back he said just don't tell my wife


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It depends if I feel like talking or not. If I don't I sit in the back but if I'm feeling a bit more wired up and talkative I'll sit in the front and chat.


----------



## Discat (Mar 28, 2018)

In the back BEHIND the driver


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I sit in the back. It's already awkward for me as it is, so it would be even worse if I sat in the front!


----------

